# I need advice.. Where can i get good back tags



## GEMINI KING (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello im new in the business 
and i wondering if anyone know where to get good quality back tags that wouldnt kill my pockets
please let me know
i thank u


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When you say back tags, do you mean the labels that contain your logo and size?

If so, check out the Preferred Vendors column on the left of this screen. There is at least 1 label maker shown, maybe more.


----------



## GEMINI KING (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes thats what i meant 
i thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GEMINI KING said:


> Yes thats what i meant
> i thank you


Here's another link that should help: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

